# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Δεν δουλεύει ο ανεμιστήρας του ινβέρτορα

## sakishlek

Πού να κοιτάξω;

----------


## sakishlek

Κι αυτή.

----------


## chipakos-original

Τάση στην έξοδο βγάζει??? 
Μόνο ο ανεμιστήρας δεν γυρίζει??
Τον ίδιο τον ανεμιστήρα τον κοίταξες να δεις αν λειτουργεί??
Πόσα βόλτ είναι ο ανεμιστήρας??
Ο ανεμιστήρας παίρνει τάση από την έξοδο τον Inverter ?? ή όχι?? Λογικά δεν παίρνει από την έξοδο πρέπει να είναι κάποιος 12 βολτ ή 24 βόλτ. Για δώσε μας λίγες πληροφορίες.

----------


## sakishlek

> Τάση στην έξοδο βγάζει??? 
> Μόνο ο ανεμιστήρας δεν γυρίζει??
> Τον ίδιο τον ανεμιστήρα τον κοίταξες να δεις αν λειτουργεί??
> Πόσα βόλτ είναι ο ανεμιστήρας??
> Ο ανεμιστήρας παίρνει τάση από την έξοδο τον Inverter ?? ή όχι?? Λογικά δεν παίρνει από την έξοδο πρέπει να είναι κάποιος 12 βολτ ή 24 βόλτ. Για δώσε μας λίγες πληροφορίες.


Τάση στην έξοδο βγάζει κανονικά 200 κάτι βολτ. Όχι δεν παίρνει απ την έξοδο. Πόσα βολτ είναι ακριβώς δεν ξέρω δεν γράφει πουθενά. Μαλλοον 12 η 24 εξναι οπως λες.Αυτό που βλέπω είναι ότι έχει ένα τρανζίστορ σαν αυτά σε λάμπες που μεσολαβει πριν τη γείωση. Τελευταία εικόνα

Μόνο ο ανεμιστήρας δεν δουλεύει. Έτσι φαίνεται τουλάχιστον. Πως θα τον κοιτάξω τον ίδιο τον ανεμιστήρα; 
Отправлено с моего SM-G7102T через Tapatalk

----------


## sakishlek

> Τάση στην έξοδο βγάζει??? 
> Μόνο ο ανεμιστήρας δεν γυρίζει??
> Τον ίδιο τον ανεμιστήρα τον κοίταξες να δεις αν λειτουργεί??
> Πόσα βόλτ είναι ο ανεμιστήρας??
> Ο ανεμιστήρας παίρνει τάση από την έξοδο τον Inverter ?? ή όχι?? Λογικά δεν παίρνει από την έξοδο πρέπει να είναι κάποιος 12 βολτ ή 24 βόλτ. Για δώσε μας λίγες πληροφορίες.


Με 12βολτη εξωτερική μπαταρία ο ανεμιστήρας δουλεύει και γρήγορα μάλιστα

Отправлено с моего SM-G7102T через Tapatalk

----------


## sofosal

δες πάνω στον ανεμιστήρα ,( αφου τον ξεβιδώσεις και δεις το πίσω μέρος), σε πια τάση δουλεύει.
κοίτα μήπως είναι κολλημένος (γύρνα τον με το χέρι).
τροφοδότησέ τον από άλλο τροφοδοτικό (έστω και λίγο διαφορετικής τάσης) να δεις αν δουλεύει..

αν δουλεύει δες στο φις του πάνω στην πλακέτα αν δίνει τάση, ρεύμα...
αν οχι κοίτα το τρανζίστορ από το οποίο τροφοδοτείται...

----------


## chipakos-original

Αφού το Inverter λειτουργεί κανονικά και ο ανεμιστήρας λειτουργεί κι αυτός τότε δύο πράγματα θα δεις . Πρώτον θα ακολουθήσεις από το κάτω μέρος της πλακέτας α δεις που πηγαίνει το καλώδιο του ανεμιστήρα. Αν είναι το τρανζίστορ αντικατέστησέ το. Και δεύτερο θα δεις επάνω στην ψύκτρα πρέπει να έχει κάποιο θερμοστοιχείο Ntc η θερμoστάτης πρέπει να το τριγγάρεις για να δούμε μήπως τελικά ο ανεμιστήρας ενεργοποιείται μόνο αφού ζεσταθεί το Inverter??

----------


## sakishlek

> Αφού το Inverter λειτουργεί κανονικά και ο ανεμιστήρας λειτουργεί κι αυτός τότε δύο πράγματα θα δεις . Πρώτον θα ακολουθήσεις από το κάτω μέρος της πλακέτας α δεις που πηγαίνει το καλώδιο του ανεμιστήρα. Αν είναι το τρανζίστορ αντικατέστησέ το. Και δεύτερο θα δεις επάνω στην ψύκτρα πρέπει να έχει κάποιο θερμοστοιχείο Ntc η θερμoστάτης πρέπει να το τριγγάρεις για να δούμε μήπως τελικά ο ανεμιστήρας ενεργοποιείται μόνο αφού ζεσταθεί το Inverter??


Αυτό το υποψιάστηκα αλλά τι θα πει τριγγαρω;και ψύκτρα δεν βλέπω πουθενά

----------


## sakishlek

> Αφού το Inverter λειτουργεί κανονικά και ο ανεμιστήρας λειτουργεί κι αυτός τότε δύο πράγματα θα δεις . Πρώτον θα ακολουθήσεις από το κάτω μέρος της πλακέτας α δεις που πηγαίνει το καλώδιο του ανεμιστήρα. Αν είναι το τρανζίστορ αντικατέστησέ το. Και δεύτερο θα δεις επάνω στην ψύκτρα πρέπει να έχει κάποιο θερμοστοιχείο Ntc η θερμoστάτης πρέπει να το τριγγάρεις για να δούμε μήπως τελικά ο ανεμιστήρας ενεργοποιείται μόνο αφού ζεσταθεί το Inverter??


Να το ενεργοποιήσω εννοείς. Πώς θα το κάνω αυτο;

Επίσης να πω ότι προηγουμένως το ινβερτερ δεν δούλευε καθόλου. Άλλαξα δύο ιρφ και μια δίοδο 4007 που σφύριζε στο τεστ συνεχειας και δούλεψε.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Να το ενεργοποιήσω εννοείς. Πώς θα το κάνω αυτο;
> 
> Επίσης να πω ότι προηγουμένως το ινβερτερ δεν δούλευε καθόλου. Άλλαξα δύο ιρφ και μια δίοδο 4007 που σφύριζε στο τεστ συνεχειας και δούλεψε.


Α μάλιστα οπότε είμαστε να ψάχνουμε για τον ανεμιστήρα μετά από επισκευή. Λοιπόν το Inverter εκτός από τα Mosfet που άλλαξες έχει και κάποια διπλοδιόδια. Ολα αυτά βιδώνονται τελικά και ψύχονται από το ίδιο το κουτί. Εκεί κοντά στα Mosfet θα πρέπει να βρεις το θερμικό και κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα είναι παράλληλα με τα ισχύος. Βγάλε μία φωτό εκεί που επισκεύασες.

----------


## sakishlek

> Α μάλιστα οπότε είμαστε να ψάχνουμε για τον ανεμιστήρα μετά από επισκευή. Λοιπόν το Inverter εκτός από τα Mosfet που άλλαξες έχει και κάποια διπλοδιόδια. Ολα αυτά βιδώνονται τελικά και ψύχονται από το ίδιο το κουτί. Εκεί κοντά στα Mosfet θα πρέπει να βρεις το θερμικό και κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα είναι παράλληλα με τα ισχύος. Βγάλε μία φωτό εκεί που επισκεύασες.


Το άλλαξα το τρανζίστορ. Τώρα δεν δουλεύει και ο ινβέρτορας. Ωραια

Отправлено с моего SM-G7102T через Tapatalk

----------


## chipakos-original

Αν έβαλες το ίδιο τρανζίστορ και δεν δουλεύει τότε θα έχει ξεκολλήσει κάποιο καλώδιο από τη θέση του.Κατ αρχήν μέτρα το παλιό τρανζίστορ να δεις αν λειτουργεί.

----------


## sakishlek

> Αν έβαλες το ίδιο τρανζίστορ και δεν δουλεύει τότε θα έχει ξεκολλήσει κάποιο καλώδιο από τη θέση του.Κατ αρχήν μέτρα το παλιό τρανζίστορ να δεις αν λειτουργεί.


Δεν το χει η μοίρα του αυτού του ινβέρτορα να δουλέψει.Δυό φορές τον έφτιαξα και τώρα έκανα πατάτα και μάλλον τίναξε.Έβαλα κατά λάθος ανάποδα το τρατζιστοράκι που λέγαμε και πλέον δεν δουλεύει ο ινβέρτορας.Τα πόδια όντως δεν ήταν κολλημένα καλά και ο ινβέρτορας δεν έβγαζε καθόλου τάση.Τα διόρθωσα ,έβαλα το τρατζίστορ κανονικά και τώρα βγάζει γύρω στα...45 βολτ,προφανώς λόγω της αρχικής ανάποδης τοποθέτησης του τρατζίστορ.Τα ιρφ που είχα αλλά ξει αρχικά μια χαρά φαίνεται να είναι τώρα.Τί άλλο να κοιτάξω;

Σε κόκκινο κύκλο τα ιρφ που είχα αλλάξει  και σε πράσινο η  δίοδος που είχε καεί στις προηγούμενες επισκευές.




Εδώ είναι η θέση του τρατζίστορ

----------


## FILMAN

Στον κάτω κόκκινο κύκλο της τελευταίας φωτο οι δυο κάτω νησίδες δεν είναι βραχυκυκλωμένες μεταξύ τους;

----------


## nyannaco

Χωρίς καμμία διάθεση να σε μειώσω, φίλε Σάκη, αυτό που βλέπω εγώ από τις φωτογραφίες είναι ότι οι κολλήσεις σου δείχνουν μάλλον κακές. Θα σου πρότεινα να κάνεις εξάσκηση σε κάποια άχρηστη πλακέτα μέχρι να μάθεις να κάνεις γρήγορα λείες κολλήσεις με τη σωστή ποσότητα υλικού, και μετά να επανέλθεις στην επίμαχη πλάκέτα να τις φτιάξεις.

----------

FILMAN (14-07-15)

----------


## sakishlek

> Στον κάτω κόκκινο κύκλο της τελευταίας φωτο οι δυο κάτω νησίδες δεν είναι βραχυκυκλωμένες μεταξύ τους;


Οχι

Отправлено с моего SM-G7102T через Tapatalk

----------


## sakishlek

> Χωρίς καμμία διάθεση να σε μειώσω, φίλε Σάκη, αυτό που βλέπω εγώ από τις φωτογραφίες είναι ότι οι κολλήσεις σου δείχνουν μάλλον κακές. Θα σου πρότεινα να κάνεις εξάσκηση σε κάποια άχρηστη πλακέτα μέχρι να μάθεις να κάνεις γρήγορα λείες κολλήσεις με τη σωστή ποσότητα υλικού, και μετά να επανέλθεις στην επίμαχη πλάκέτα να τις φτιάξεις.


Ναι αλλά είναι παλιές. Από τότε έχω βελτιωθεί αρκετά.Στον πράσινο κύκλο είναι καινούρια κόλληση. Τώρα πού να κοιτάξω; Φοβάμαι μην έκαψα κανένα ολοκληρωμένο. Το τρανζίστορ που έλεγα προηγουμένως οδηγεί κοντά στο Lm324

Отправлено с моего SM-G7102T через Tapatalk

----------


## chipakos-original

Αφού μετρηθούν τα μόσφετ η δίοδος και τα τρανζίστορ που αφορούν την ταλάντωση και είναι όλα σωστά τότε ναι θα χρειαστεί να αντικαταστήσεις Lm 324.

----------


## nyannaco

> Ναι αλλά είναι παλιές. Από τότε έχω βελτιωθεί αρκετά.Στον πράσινο κύκλο είναι καινούρια κόλληση.


Αυτό είναι καλό. Να ξέρεις πάντως ότι μία προβληματική κόλληση μπορεί να μη "δείξει" αμέσως, αλλά να βγάλει πρόβλημα αργότερα. Θα πρότεινα να τις διορθώσεις.

----------


## sakishlek

> Αφού μετρηθούν τα μόσφετ η δίοδος και τα τρανζίστορ που αφορούν την ταλάντωση και είναι όλα σωστά τότε ναι θα χρειαστεί να αντικαταστήσεις Lm 324.


Πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να τα βγάλω τα μοσφετ για να τα μετρήσω; 

Отправлено с моего SM-G7102T через Tapatalk

----------


## sakishlek

Ανάμεσα στα ποδαράκια του lm324 μετράω τάση είτε 12 είτε 6 ή 7 ,οπότε μου φαίνεται ότι δουλεύει το lm.

Όμως έχει άλλα τρία ολοκληρωμένα στο κύκλωμα ,δύο δεκαεξάπινα ka3525 και ένα οχτάπινο που δεν ξέρω τί είναι .Πάνω γράφει H1 58.Τί τσιπακι είναι αυτό;Ανάμεσα στα ποδαράκια των τριών ολοκληρομένων μετράω είτε 0 είτε 1 ή 2 βολτ.Αυτό δεν μου φαίνεται φυσιολογικό.Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι καμένα αυτά ή κάτι άλλο που οδηγεί σ'αυτά;

Μετράω τα μόσφετ και τα τραντζίστορ τα ιρφ και τις διόδους και δεν βλέπω κάποιο πρόβλημα.Τώρα στην έξοδο του ινβέρτορα μετράω 0.

----------


## chipakos-original

Το 3525 είναι ο ταλαντωτίς του Inverter . Ομως το 324 είναι συγκριτής και φυσικά αν είναι καμένο τότε δεν λειτουργεί όλη η συσκευή. Τώρα τι να είναι το μικρό??/? Δεν ξέρω. Εν τω μεταξύ υπάρχουν ένα σωρό μικρά διοδάκια που πρέπει να μετρήσεις.

----------


## sakishlek

> Το 3525 είναι ο ταλαντωτίς του Inverter . Ομως το 324 είναι συγκριτής και φυσικά αν είναι καμένο τότε δεν λειτουργεί όλη η συσκευή. Τώρα τι να είναι το μικρό??/? Δεν ξέρω. Εν τω μεταξύ υπάρχουν ένα σωρό μικρά διοδάκια που πρέπει να μετρήσεις.


Τα διοδάκια τα μέτρησα.Όλα καλά φαίνονται.Αλλά το ότι δεν έχουν τάση σχεδόν πουθενά τα ολοκληρωμένα (πλην του lm324 που όπως είπα έχει τάση 12 ή 6) είναι ύποπτο.

Το πράσινο λεντάκι του ινβέρτορα ανάβει κανονικά ,απ το οποίο συμπεραίνω ότι η μεριά του dc είναι καλή .Κάπου όμως χάνει στην πορεία.Δεν ξέρω σε ποιο σημείο ,ίσως εκεί που το dc γίνεται ac.Πού είναι αυτό το σημείο;

----------


## sakishlek

> Το 3525 είναι ο ταλαντωτίς του Inverter . Ομως το 324 είναι συγκριτής και φυσικά αν είναι καμένο τότε δεν λειτουργεί όλη η συσκευή. Τώρα τι να είναι το μικρό??/? Δεν ξέρω. Εν τω μεταξύ υπάρχουν ένα σωρό μικρά διοδάκια που πρέπει να μετρήσεις.





> Το 3525 είναι ο ταλαντωτίς του Inverter . Ομως το 324 είναι συγκριτής και φυσικά αν είναι καμένο τότε δεν λειτουργεί όλη η συσκευή. Τώρα τι να είναι το μικρό??/? Δεν ξέρω. Εν τω μεταξύ υπάρχουν ένα σωρό μικρά διοδάκια που πρέπει να μετρήσεις.


κάτω μέρος της πλακέτας
Στην κάτω πλευρά της πλακέτας εκεί που τα ιρ48ν,το λμ324 και το κα3525 το κάτω μετράω σε διάφορα σημεία τάση 12βολτ dc.Στα σημεία 5 και 6 απ την άλλη  πλευρά της  πλακέτας έχει δύο χοντρά καλώδια που πάνε στο μετασχηματιστή.Μεταξύ τους σφυράνε στο τεστ συνέχειας.Εκεί δεν μετράω τίποτα ούτε dc ούτε ac .Αριστερά έχει δύο οπτοσυζευκτές (pc817).Στα δύο τους πίν (εσωτερική δίοδος) τα κάτω μετράω 12 βολτ dc.Στο τεστ διόδου φαίνονται εντάξυ.Στα δύο πιν στο πάνω μέρος της πλακέτας δεν μετράω τίποτα,καθόλου τάση.Δεν ξέρω πώς να τσεκάρω αν δουλεύει το πάνω μέρος των οπτοσυζευκτών.

Στο πάνω μέρος της πλακέτας.Μετράω σε διάφορα σημεία για dc και ac και δεν έχει πουθενά τάση.Ούτε όπως είπα στους οπτοσυζευκτές ,ούτε στην είσοδο,έξοδο του πάνω κα3525 ,ούτε στον ρυθμιστή βλτ ,ούτε στον πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης ,ούτε στη γέφυρα ανόρθωσης ,αλλά ούτε και στα πιν του μετασχηματιστή.Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν τον τσεκάρω σωστά αλλά φαίνεται ότι είναι καλός ,στα πιν 1 και 2 στο τέστ συνέχειας σφυράει .Το ίδιο και στα πιν 3 με 4 μεταξύ τους.Αλλά τάση πουθενά.

Ότι διόδους και διοδάκια έχει η πλακέτα ,φαίνονται όλα εντάξει.Τρία ,τέσσερα τρατζιστοράκια επίσης.

*Συνοψίζω 
*Στο κάτω μέρος της πλακέτας μετράω 12 βολτ dc.
Στο πάνω τίποτα ,ούτε dc ούτε ac.

----------


## chipakos-original

Αν έβρισκες τάση Ac τότε το Inverter θα ήταν εντάξει εννοώ θα δούλευε κανονικά. Δεν μέτρησες λοιπόν πουθενά τάση εναλλασσόμενη διότι υπάρχει βλάβη. Η ταλάντωση γίνεται στο 3525 και η σύγκριση - ρύθμιση στο 324 .Το μικρό ολοκληρωμένο δεν ξέρω τι κάνει. Γύρνα ξανά στο σημείο που επισκεύασες και δες προσεκτικά αν είναι όλα εντάξει ακόμα και γι αυτά που είσαι σίγουρος ότι είναι εντάξει δες τα πάλι.

----------


## sakishlek

> Αν έβρισκες τάση Ac τότε το Inverter θα ήταν εντάξει εννοώ θα δούλευε κανονικά. Δεν μέτρησες λοιπόν πουθενά τάση εναλλασσόμενη διότι υπάρχει βλάβη. Η ταλάντωση γίνεται στο 3525 και η σύγκριση - ρύθμιση στο 324 .Το μικρό ολοκληρωμένο δεν ξέρω τι κάνει. Γύρνα ξανά στο σημείο που επισκεύασες και δες προσεκτικά αν είναι όλα εντάξει ακόμα και γι αυτά που είσαι σίγουρος ότι είναι εντάξει δες τα πάλι.


Μα όπως είπα δεν έχω τάση πουθενά στο πάνω μέρος της πλακέτας ,όχι μόνο εκεί που επισκεύασα αλλά και στη γέφυρα ,τον πυκνωτή,στον πάνω ταλαντωτή,κτλ.Και δεν έχω και τάση στον μετασχηματιστή ούτε στο πάνω ούτε στο κάτω του μέρος ,που σημαίνει ότι δεν περνάει ρεύμα απ αυτόν ,οπότε δεν έχει καθόλου ρεύμα όλο το πάνω μέρος της πλακέτας. 

Αν κατάλαβα καλά τα ιρ48ν κάτω πρέπει να κανονικά να δίνουν ρεύμα στα δύο καλώδια κάτω (5 και 6) του μετασχηματιστή το οποίο μετά διαχέεται από τα πιν 1,2 και 3,4 στο πάνω μέρος της πλακέτας.Αυτό δεν συμβαίνει.Και το περίεργο είναι ότι τα IR48N στο τεστ διόδου φαίνονται καλά και μετράω και τάση 12 βολτ ανάμεσα στα πιν gate και source. Στο drain όμως που πάει στο μετασχηματιστή δεν μετράω τίποτα.

----------


## chipakos-original

Τα χοντρά μαύρο και κόκκινο καλώδια δεν δίνουν τάση 12 βόλτ πάνω στην πλακέτα?? Από αυτά τα ΄δύο καλώδια δεν καταλήγει τίποτα πάνω στον Μ/Σ ??

----------


## sakishlek

> Τα χοντρά μαύρο και κόκκινο καλώδια δεν δίνουν τάση 12 βόλτ πάνω στην πλακέτα?? Από αυτά τα ΄δύο καλώδια δεν καταλήγει τίποτα πάνω στον Μ/Σ ??


Καταλήγει το κόκκινο. Ναι τώρα μετράω 15 βολτ dc στην είσοδο. Στην έξοδο πιν 1234 δεν βλέπω τιποτα

Στάλθηκε από το 4032D μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## chipakos-original

Κοίτα αυτό που κρατάς στα χέρια σου απαιτεί κάποιες μετρήσεις σε πολλά σημεία πάνω στην πλακέτα. Φυσικά το component tester του παλμογράφου είναι εδώ τελείως αναγκαίο για να μπορεί να γίνει γρήγορη και ασφαλείς διάγνωση αλλιώς ξεκίνα προληπτικές αντικαταστάσεις ολοκληρωμένων βάζοντας βάση στο κάθε ολοκληρωμένο. Διότι αφού όλα τα διόδια τα βρήκες σωστά και τα Mosfet τα έχεις αλλάξει και τα καλώδια είναι όλα στη θέση τους και δεν έχει κοπεί κάποιο απ αυτά τότε το πρόβλημά σου μάλλον είναι σε κάποιο ολοκληρωμένο. Καλή επιτυχία.

----------

